# North West Wales - must visit places



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We're off on a little trip to North West Wales in around 10 days. Our route will be from home in South Wales across to Aberearon for a night then up towards Porthmadog, around the Llyn Peninsula, Llanberis, possibly nipping across to Angelesey then Bettws Y Coed and finishing around Bala Lake

We've only got 10 days to tour and some places we thought we may visit are:-
Devils Bridge Falls
Shell Island (for one night)
Port Meirion
Beaumaris
The Llanberis path Snowdon walk
A day trip to Llandudno
Mach Loop (maybe)

Any suggestions for must see places, particularly on Llyn Peninsula?

We don't wild camp so recommendations for campsites, CLs or pub stops are welcome (we are Brit Stops members)


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Fantastic Britstops overlooking river Conway across valley but close to not to be missed Bodnant Gardens where there is also plenty of parking.
Check it out in the book.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

May not be your sort of thing Kay but we enjoyed a visit to the *National Slate Museum* whilst in Llanberis a couple of years ago. Not much lost if you don't enjoy it as it's free :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Go to Rhyl Kay. Its lovely. Link


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Gwern-y-Bwlch Caravan Club Site is on the edge of Mid Wales and North Wales, between Caersws and Machynlleth. Perfect for doing nothing.

You've hit the nail on the head with your proposals. It's just such a lovely part of the country we tend to just absorb it.

How about a narrow gauge railway trip? I prefer the Talyllyn Railway but you'll know most people head for the Ffestiniog. There are several other great little trains in North Wales so take your pick.

Be warned. North Wales Police seem to be continuing with their zero tolerance of traffic offences. Mobile Cameras in vans are not uncommon although most of the attention is on the A55 because of the ferry traffic. The Police and DVSA also have 'holiday specials' once or twice a year with vehicle checks including mobile weighbridge.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Barry, even scousers don't go to Rhyl anymore or Prestatyn. Well, the working ones don't. The North Wales coast between Conway and Queensferry is very popular with benefits people. Mancs stopped going to Rhyl in the 60's when tarts were on offer in Blackpool.

The depressed visit Flint to make them realise life can be worse whilst women love the Abakhan Fabrics at Mostyn - it is, in all honesty, worth a visit if you are looking for some dress material or curtains etc.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far. I'm not unused to North Wales and its police force, I drive up 4 or five times a year to our offices in Blaenau Ffestiniog, Wrexham and Colwyn Bay but I never have time to enjoy my visits hence our upcoming trip

I'll add Bodnant Gardens, Conwy and the slate museum to my list, thanks

We may do the steam railway from Aberystwth to Devils Bridge Falls


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

barryd said:


> Go to Rhyl Kay. Its lovely. Link


Only the Sun still offers holidays in Rhyl but they are overpriced at £9 a week :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Port Merrion is amazing.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

yes its been on my list for a long time, not dog friendly though


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we are Kay, enjoy!





Dick


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Not for me! LOL I might put Hubby on it for a laugh though


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> yes its been on my list for a long time, not dog friendly though


Well, your dog is not friendly either. I heard that you have him spying on your neighbours and there is a photo to prove it. :grin2:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A ride on the Welsh Highland Railway is a must. The campsite at Bedgelert has it own station.
peedee


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I passed through Rhyl last year on a rainy day. Nearest (well, nearly) I ever came to feeling suicidal!

Also stayed at the campsite near Devil's Bridge, flies were terrible due to some boggy ground on site. Facilities were nice though. Didn't do the climb to the falls due to dodgy knees.

Never let it be said that my posts aren't full of news and views.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Errr!.. I hate Wales, a throwback from diving there, everyone was as unhelpfull as they could be, go into a shop they were speaking in English when you went in, then started speaking in Welsh when they realised you were English...

Oh and the diving was crap as well, if the club organized a dive in Wales I would organize one at the sewage works far more preferable... Did I say I hate Wales!...

ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

peedee said:


> A ride on the Welsh Highland Railway is a must. The campsite at Bedgelert has it own station.
> peedee


Unbeknown to the site management when we arrived, CCC members get a 20% discount: I'd done my research :wink2: (OAP = 65+ though, but I lied :wink2::wink2

National Slate Museum at Llanberis(but *not *Llechwedd Slate Caverns at Ffestiniiog) *is *free but parking is £4 per day.

Bodnant is wonderful and if you are NT members try Penrhynn Castle (not what it seems) and Plas Newydd (2miles SW of Menai) for a wonderful mural by Whistler.

Southstack near Holyhead is worth a visit and there is a nice Britstops (342) with lovely sea views but narrow roads (this is Wales when all is said and done) about 10 miles away. Holyhead promenade is also free parking, as is Penrhos Country Park at its eastern end facing Beddmanarch Bay.

We found the Llyn Peninsula to be MH unfriendly, with few parking spots. Pwllheli and Criccieth were better than expected, both offering free parking on the sea front. Caernarvon was disappointing (each to their own).

Hope you get good weather - Gordon


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

A walk around the town walls of Conway is free as is the (reserved) overnight parking for campers in the large car park. 

Dick


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

rayrecrok said:


> Errr!.. I hate Wales, a throwback from diving there, everyone was as unhelpfull as they could be, go into a shop they were speaking in English when you went in, then started speaking in Welsh when they realised you were English...
> 
> Oh and the diving was crap as well, if the club organized a dive in Wales I would organize one at the sewage works far more preferable... Did I say I hate Wales!...
> 
> ray.


Don't think we have missed you,and the worst part of the journey traveling to Cornwall or Scotland is you have to drive through England.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Evs54 said:


> Don't think we have missed you,and the worst part of the journey traveling to Cornwall or Scotland is you have to drive through England.


See what I mean....

Ray.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Brock said:


> Be warned. North Wales Police seem to be continuing with their zero tolerance of traffic offences. Mobile Cameras in vans are not uncommon although most of the attention is on the A55 because of the ferry traffic. The Police and DVSA also have 'holiday specials' once or twice a year with vehicle checks including mobile weighbridge.


Its not only North Wales police, have you been to alton towers latley, how many cameras on one road,
and Cumbria dont get me started,
so come to North Wales and enjoy it your on holiday, Take it easy
:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

rayrecrok said:


> Oh and the diving was crap as well, if the club organized a dive in Wales I would organize one at the sewage works far more preferable... Did I say I hate Wales!...
> 
> ray.


Funny how the English love diving and dying in dorothea quarry, oh yeah its free,
and Llanberis dive center is always full of English, but then they like it here,
its horses for courses,
i wouldnt camp out in moss side, but some would,


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Slate Museum in llanberis well worth the day out,
Beddgelert, nice walk by the river, camp site there, 
Llanwrst again nice river walk,
Blaenau Ffestiniog caverns, http://www.llechwedd-slate-caverns.co.uk/adventure/ be brave 
see its not all bad,
I get paid to drive around this loverley country side while some have to pay to drive around here, 
Treaddur bay nice,
you mentioned mach loop, ahh jet freak, what about RAF Valley? suicide rock at the end of the runway, humming the top gun theme,
there is loads of nice places up here,
just not some peoples *paned o de 
Misty
*


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

@;


mistycat said:


> Funny how the English love diving and dying in dorothea quarry, oh yeah its free,
> and Llanberis dive center is always full of English, but then they like it here,
> its horses for courses,
> i wouldnt camp out in moss side, but some would,


Not me, don't do duck pond diving:wink2: ...

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

rayrecrok said:


> Errr!.. I hate Wales, a throwback from diving there, everyone was as unhelpfull as they could be, go into a shop they were speaking in English when you went in, then started speaking in Welsh when they realised you were English...
> 
> Oh and the diving was crap as well, if the club organized a dive in Wales I would organize one at the sewage works far more preferable... Did I say I hate Wales!...
> 
> ray.


Not particularly helpful in terms of the question I asked


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray chill

There are some beautiful places in Wales 

You need to chill out my baby

Sorry sandra from Sandra 

actually Sandra

I need a bit off loving


So move over

I need a hug from him

And then I need a hug from you

Sandra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

mistycat said:


> Slate Museum in llanberis well worth the day out,
> Beddgelert, nice walk by the river, camp site there,
> Llanwrst again nice river walk,
> Blaenau Ffestiniog caverns, http://www.llechwedd-slate-caverns.co.uk/adventure/ be brave
> ...


I'm not really a jet freak but some of those low flyers are spectacular, I'd like to see more if there's low flying planned for a day I am up there
I've been to Blaenau Ffestiniog caverns - we have a project in the town so I get to visit there quite often 
Thanks for the other ideas

And thanks to everyone else that offered helpful suggestions too :wink2:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Just to wet your appetite,
http://www.fox2.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=30724
I was working the other side of the valley and heard them all day,
had me lunch break up there and guess what, nothing,
Even more English coming to Wales enjoying themselves, even in there planes oh and the yanks,
Just no pleasing some people ;-)
to be honest its not like the old days up there,
Misty


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

mistycat said:


> Just to wet your appetite,
> http://www.fox2.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=30724
> I was working the other side of the valley and heard them all day,
> had me lunch break up there and guess what, nothing,
> ...


You need to plan your lunch breaks better

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/operational-low-flying-training-timetable

amzing photo's eh? Showing my complete ignorance that big green cargo type plane can often be seen low flying over the Gower peninsula


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ray

You state that the English speaking Welsh change to speaking their native tongue as soon as you walk in.

In 37 years of living here I HAVE NEVER EXPERIENCED that as a malicious act - and this is a very Welsh-speaking area.

What you probably don't realise is that:

1 Bilingual people have this amazing ability to use both intermixed. 

A sentence starts in one language and finishes in the other.

2 Some mother-tongue Welsh speakers feel self-conscious speaking English in the presence of the English visitor whose command of the tongue sounds superior.

As for: "everyone was unhelpfull (sic)" Not my experience at all.

Back on topic.

Mistycat Can I put you off the Vale of Rheidol railway? It is diesel power steam - the smell is dreadful.

By all means visit Aberystwyth - the promenade is delightful.

If you stay at the campsite in town then book yourself an evening meal at "La Taberna" tapas restaurant in New Street 01970 627677.

For real coal-fired steam then the Talyllyn Railway at Tywyn is a must. Incidentally, it runs past our back garden!

Caernarfon has a lovely site "Cwm Cadnant" tucked away (directly opposite the court house!) on Ffordd Llanberis.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Pippin,
Its not me asking for places to visit
it was Kay,
Caernarfon Cwm Cadnant is a 2 min walk from the house, comfy bed or motor home?? 
there is another good site just out of town, http://riversidecamping.co.uk/
but still to close for me ;-)
Mistycat


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Kaytutt said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/operational-low-flying-training-timetable


they mean nothing, believe me, been up there heard them on the scanner asking permission to drop low level and they still don't turn up,
but its fun


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

OOps - Senior Moment, or was it Chemo Brain?!!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I probably wont vist Caernarfon, I've visited there a few times with work too, stayed at the Black Boy which is lovely and the travel lodge just outside which was dreadful 

As a town I think Cearnarfon is a bit disappointing, Gwynedd CC should invest more in what should be one of its most famous towns

Pippin thanks for the suggestions via Misty :grin2:I note your points about the steam railway and you are spot on with your points about Welsh language, many of my colleagues (mostly based in Gwynedd) are first language Welsh and some of them actually struggle with the English language. Those that are unknowledgeable about the culture jump to the conclusion that they are being rude which is usually far from the truth although perhaps the attitude of some visitors leaves a lot to be desired too :wink2:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> I probably wont vist Caernarfon, I've visited there a few times with work too, stayed at the Black Boy which is lovely and the travel lodge just outside which was dreadful
> 
> As a town I think Cearnarfon is a bit disappointing, Gwynedd CC should invest more in what should be one of its most famous towns
> 
> Pippin thanks for the suggestions via Misty :grin2:I note your points about the steam railway and you are spot on with your points about Welsh language, many of my colleagues (mostly based in Gwynedd) are first language Welsh and some of them actually struggle with the English language. Those that are unknowledgeable about the culture jump to the conclusion that they are being rude which is usually far from the truth although perhaps the attitude of some visitors leaves a lot to be desired too :wink2:


Be careful Kay. :surprise:

I feel another invasion coming on.

Do I need to get Barry to roll VT to remind you? >


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Kaytutt said:


> As a town I think Cearnarfon is a bit disappointing, Gwynedd CC should invest more in what should be one of its most famous towns


Tell me about it, Even the visitors don't stay the day here any more, Coach in around the Castle and coach to Llanberis,
we used to come up here (barry boy) every year when i was a kid, We loved the place,
never imagined i would end up living here later in life,
Beddgelert and Llanberis are my favorites though even in the rain
Misty


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Here we are Kay, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We done the other one (or rather 3 zipewires last week . . .awesome !
(And the,Sun was out all day !


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

oh no! not another gnome invasion?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

pippin said:


> Ray
> 
> You state that the English speaking Welsh change to speaking their native tongue as soon as you walk in.
> 
> ...


I speak as I find it, not based on one trip but on years of going to Wales and Anglsey diving finally coming to the conclusion I have, others will differ...

Ray.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Ray hated it so much he kept coming back for years!!
Must have enjoyed somthing, maybe the trip back home?
Are you the type that goes abroad and expect them to speak English because you are there?
Or was it an inferior complex?
By the way did the shop keeper speak English to you?
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry Kay for going off topic,
And to the others for my patriotic Rant on our Beautiful country,


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

mistycat said:


> Sorry Kay for going off topic,
> And to the others for my patriotic Rant on our Beautiful country,


Parts of England are beautiful too, you seem to have missed them. :frown2:

I also apologise profusely that the vast majority of the English cannot speak Welsh to assist you on your passage through our country on your way to somewhere else. :crying:

Who said "Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel"?

Probably some damn Englishman. :smile2:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

as diiving officer I have to organise trips, some of them involved Wales...

first trip to Anglsey involved our club on one of the local dive boats, the skipper said to me make sure you are all here for 6am for ropes off, that meant we had to be there for 5am to load up, our club arrived in time but no sign of the skipper, so we loaded up the boat and waited and waited.intil 10am where the tide had gone out and the boat was sat on the bottom, no sign of the skipper, a guy walked down so we asked where he was, he said you wan't get him he was drunk at a wedding last night, he wouldn't even answer his phone.

we had set off at 2am from Wakefield, there are numerous examples through the years, now go to Scotland diving it was the exact opposite to Wales in ever way.

so I would need some convincing to go to Wales again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fear not Kay, New signs have been erected on the Welsh Border this week.

Spotted today on the M53. No Gnomes (in Gnomekinis) or grumpy old divers from Yorkshire this summer.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

747 I haven't missed the beautiful places in England at all I do venture over the border, and personally don,t mind you speaking English in England its your first language isn't it?

As for Ray he didn't have to come to Wales on his diving trips he could have stayed home in Perfect England,
Suppose he winged if the ferry is late??
Grumpy old you know what,
Are they all like that in Yorkshire


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Or the time when we went to an Anglsey camp site and the owner of the camp site deliberately put us in a part of the field that became a lake when ever it rained, guess what it rained!, and in those days we all camped in tents, or another time when a Welsh guy who was blocking the slipway to the boat launch and wouldn't move his car so we could launch our boats, I asked him nicely to move when he started shouting in Welsh at me, he took a swing at me and he ended up in hospital and the dentist.. Funny how this never happens in Scotland, England and Southern/Northern Ireland, never mind the rest of the world...

Or is it me?..

ray.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

I think it must be you,
Because you kept on coming back for more,
but I am sure your not missed
so pleasant travels
suppose we best get back to the OP
who was just asking for some help on visiting North Wales,
Phew don't want to run in to him on my travels, he might get upset and put me in hospital, Does he come with a health warning, (in welsh aswell for us lot) ;-)
A new attraction opening soon,
http://www.surfsnowdonia.co.uk/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mistycat said:


> 747 I haven't missed the beautiful places in England at all I do venture over the border, and personally don,t mind you speaking English in England its your first language isn't it?
> 
> As for Ray he didn't have to come to Wales on his diving trips he could have stayed home in Perfect England,
> Suppose he winged if the ferry is late??
> ...


Yeah they are. The Cumbrians are even grumpier, dont get me started on Teesdale farmers! 

We just need to understand local ways. That bloke in wales that Ray duffed up was probably just doing a local traditional greeting dance and it just looked like he was taking a swing at him and mouthing off. Guffaw! :grin2:

I would bin it Kay and go to France, sounds too much bother to me.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

rayrecrok said:


> I speak as I find it, not based on one trip but on years of going to Wales and Anglsey diving finally coming to the conclusion I have, others will differ...
> 
> Ray.


You don't learn easy , that you are not wanted too stuck up your own probably .:surprise:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Yo guys, enough please

I posted asking for helpful advice about an upcoming trip to a destination of *my choice*

If you werent able to offer advice perhaps you should not have bothered posting on my thread? you could have started your own thread to discuss your personal hatred of a Nation to get it off your chest or troll or whatever the intention was

To those that are (perhaps understandably responding) to the trolling post, please don't unless you want to suggest places I might want to visit?

I love Wales, I love England, Scotland, Ireland and many other countries too and tend not to tar a whole country or Nation on the experience I have of a few individuals whatever their Nationality :wink2:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Evs54 said:


> You don't learn easy , that you are not wanted too stuck up your own probably .:surprise:


That's right ....... speak the truth and shame the Devil (as my Welsh Grandmother always said). :grin2:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Or the time we booked a boat out of Anglsey, the skipper wanted the money for the trip up front, his remit was to take us out to a wreck off North Stack we had the numbers for a 3 hour steam out to site, he took us about half a mile out round the headland and dropped us on an old wooden vessel that had a couple of bits of wood sticking out of the sea bed, we knew the wreck and it is one we put the novices on as a throw away dive on the way back in.. That was it he wouldn't go where he was paid to go, he had every exuse under the sun why we shouldn't do the dive he was paid for, like the skipper I mentioned previously he kept the money.. So we learned not to pay up front when going to Wales... Scotland Ireland no problems..

And as for the guy who got a crack at the back of the forehead, he thought he would have a go at me, the two guys with him seemed reluctant to back him up... You are safe now at my age, but as a 17 stone 6ft builder back then, maybe not!...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had a static van at silver bay

Close to RAF valley

Loved watching the planes 

Love the green of Wales, it's mountains and lakes

It's beautiful

And fortunately it's not too far from us

The hound from hell came from there

Best glossed over though, every where has a down side!!

Never found the people unfriendly

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Evs54 said:


> You don't learn easy , that you are not wanted too stuck up your own probably .:surprise:


Oh, I forgot to say I am part Welsh as a result of the scab labour imported to the Durham Coalfield back in the days when the Durham lads were fighting to start a Trade Union.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

747 said:


> Oh, I forgot to say I am part Welsh as a result of the scab labour imported to the Durham Coalfield back in the days when the Durham lads were fighting to start a Trade Union.


Same... I/8 Welsh and an 1/8 Irish courtesy of my great grand mothers..:wink2:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Ray? I've asked nicely, please drop it or start your own thread ?


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

Kaytutt Llandegfan and any where near Puffin Island. Newborough Warren, Aberffraw, North coast of Anglesey, East coast near Amwlch......oh I forgot the Conwy Valley, Just go there and chill. Then there is the old bomb dump above Llanberis. Gone all nostalgic. 

For Rayrecrok Many happy hours diving off Anglesey, working in an aluminium smelter as an English public school educated supervisor in Welsh speaking heavy industry !. I still miss North Wales and would live there again in a heartbeat. Used to starve elegantly running a lobster boat out of Beaumaris.
Ice diving in Lyn Ogwen (bottomless apparently well 60' really). Surveying Arctic Char in freezing lakes in mid winter I could go on and perhaps I have.
Now exiled in Dorset.

Ymlaen a'r chwyldro

jon


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Any surfers,
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...home Chat&txt=http://www.surfsnowdonia.co.uk/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mistycat said:


> Any surfers,
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...home Chat&txt=http://www.surfsnowdonia.co.uk/


Yeah me!

This was me at Llandudno last year. It was a bit choppy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bloody hell BARRY 

Are you on hallucinogenics

Smug, it's a big word

PROB spelt wrong

But hey our Pippen is lurking somewhere

Alls right with the world

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Bloody hell BARRY
> 
> Are you on hallucinogenics
> 
> ...


Smug! I would have been as I would have gone even faster if that idiot on the Jetski would have got out of the way! :grin2:


----------

